# Stuffed Pork Chops and Kielbasa



## Vermin999 (Mar 1, 2012)

Made a stuffing of Jimmy Dean Sage sausage, onion, and mushroom on the Kitchen stove.






Caramelized a sweet onion on my banjo burner.





Stuffed chops direct





Keilbasa direct and some corn





Mixed some sauerkraut with the caramelized onion and some brown sugar





Pork chops and sausage on top of the kraut mixture





Then added some more kraut and cooked until the chops were done.





My plate. Happy National Pig Day!!


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 1, 2012)

Killer Kielbasa V, the chops look good, but now I have a hanker-in for some Kielbasa.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow Vermin..that is world class.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Mar 2, 2012)

....I think that might be in my top 5 full pan pics I have ever seen! home run all the way


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 2, 2012)

I think that is the post of the week!


----------



## Crabnbass (Mar 2, 2012)

Porktacular!


----------



## Tri Tip (Mar 3, 2012)

Dude that looks good. We got to go camping and have a mini cook off.


----------



## Jdman4x20 (Mar 4, 2012)

Making me hungry. Looks great...


----------

